# M$-like fonts!

## f0rk

Я тут обещал поделиться результатами эксперимента со шрифтами...

Так вот, эта штука действительно работает! Спасибо журналу LinuxFormat.

Шрифты выглядят на порядок лучше, чем по умолчанию.

Как это сделать:

1) пересобрать freetype с включенным TT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER

(файл include/freetype/config/ftoption.h)

2) добавить в начало /usr/bin/startx:

defaultserverargs="-dpi 96"

3) Поставить виндовую Tahoma и наслаждаться.  :Smile: 

Вот если вкратце. Если будут вопросы - попытаюсь ответить.

Мне теперь вид шрифтов нравится куда больше, чем до этого.

----------

## Ivanich_

Вопрос 1:

Как включил BCI? С помощью флага bindist?(помню что BCI с помощью этого флага реально включался только в версии 2.2.1 )

Вопрос 2:

Какая версия freetype? И почему defaultserverargs именно 96?

Лично у меня после подобных экспериментов появились проблемы с firefox , на некоторых сайтах он показывал не шрифт а каку какую-то (в настройках было- позволять сайтам показывать собственные шрифты)   :Sad:   , например bash.org.ru.

Была ли у тебя такая проблема?

И чего то я еще не разобрался с хитингом... гдето прочитал что при включенном BCI кдешные натойки хитинга до одного места   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Azik

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И почему defaultserverargs именно 96?
> 
> 

 

Вероятно, потому что в Windows то же самое разрешеие  :Smile: . Можно еще 120 dpi попробовать для разнообразия  :Smile: 

----------

## f0rk

 *Ivanich_ wrote:*   

> Вопрос 1:
> 
> Как включил BCI? С помощью флага bindist?(помню что BCI с помощью этого флага реально включался только в версии 2.2.1 )
> 
> Вопрос 2:
> ...

 

1) Включал вручную.

К тому моменту у меня уже стоял фритайп только без BCI.

Делал emerge freetype,

дождался пока емерж распакует и пропатчит сурцы.

Затем отредактировал нужный файл и собрал вручную.

Поставил поверх старого.

freetype-2.1.10-r2

Конечно, тупо, но умнее ничего не придумал.  :Smile: 

Позже встретил в инете комманды, с пом. которых можно было прервать, а потом заставить емерж доделать начатое.

(что впринципе тоже самое, только более корректно по отношению к системе)

А насчет флага bindist я слышал много отрицательных отзывов - у кого работало, а у кого нет.

Поэтому вручную - оно надежнее!  :Smile: 

2) Azik ответил на этот вопрос!  :Smile: 

А от себя добавлю - как рекоммендовали, так и сделал.

Конечно, можно поиграться самому, но думаю вряд ли из этого выйдет что-то хорошее...  :Smile: 

А проблем у меня нигде со шрифтами нет.

Стоит кде + опера + thunderbird - везде одинаковые симпатичные шрифты.  :Smile: 

В опере задал через настройку свой шрифт (везде тахому поставил). Везде тоже все. Один в один, как в винде.

bash.org.ru - отображается отлично.

----------

## Apexman

Глянул freetype-2.1.10-r2.ebuild

```

use bindist || append-flags -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER

```

Т.е. если bindist выключен, то все соберется "как надо" без бубна.

Ну а X-сервер в каком-то dpi по дефолту жыж все равно работает, вот GIMP, например, говорит, что в 92 - от 96 отличается несильно... Попробывал 120... Разницы особо не увидел, хотя может это из-за моника...

Tahoma мне все равно не нравиццо, bitstream-vera наше фсио  :Smile: 

З.Ы. Странно, никогда не имел дискомфорта относительно шрифтов... Счастливчик?  :Smile: 

----------

## f0rk

Спасибо! Буду знать.

Странно, но до этого у меня тахома иначе выглядела...   :Confused: 

----------

## viy

После очередной пересборки системы, я вообще забил на настройки фонтов. Залез в конфигуртор гнома, поставил галку и забыл.

Да, часть шрифтов (на страницах со списками файлов, что Апач генерит) внешний вид не алле, но большинство сайтов показывается достойно, так что я не парюсь.

Наверно старею...

----------

## 046

Как уже писали выше - интерпретатор собирается, если не используется bindist.

Но интерпретатор можно выключить, в font.conf autohint включить; видимо по этому и выглядело иначе.

dpi устанавливать фиксированное глупо. Хотя дело привычки конечно.

Я поменял монитор, а всё выглядит одинаково. И это радует.

Более того, не соответствующий реальности dpi, ухудшает сглаживание шрифтов, а я его люблю  :Smile: 

Набор шрифтов: corefonts, arial unicode(из m$ office), terminus полностью удовлетворяет мои неискушённые потребности.

----------

## ZByte

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> Я тут обещал поделиться результатами эксперимента со шрифтами...
> 
> Так вот, эта штука действительно работает! Спасибо журналу LinuxFormat.
> 
> Шрифты выглядят на порядок лучше, чем по умолчанию.

 

Ребят вы бы хоть скриншотики выложили, чтоли. До и после.

А то может мне тоже такое счастье надо, а я и не в курсе.   :Cool: 

----------

## f0rk

Ну могу только скриншоты только "ПОСЛЕ" выложить...

Ибо до этого не фоткал. 

Правда тут знакомый будет на днях ставить от него сделаю и выложу...

----------

## Ivanich_

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> Ну могу только скриншоты только "ПОСЛЕ" выложить...
> 
> Ибо до этого не фоткал. 
> 
> Правда тут знакомый будет на днях ставить от него сделаю и выложу...

 

Ну хотя бы после выложи..

----------

## f0rk

Вот:

http://slil.ru/23204490

----------

## Ivanich_

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> Вот:
> 
> http://slil.ru/23204490

 

Мля, перезалей на webfile или еще куданить....

----------

## f0rk

Webfile у меня не открывается...

Давай емаил. Скину на него.

----------

## Ivanich_

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> Webfile у меня не открывается...
> 
> Давай емаил. Скину на него.

 

ivanich_@mail.ru

----------

## lefsha

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> Вот:
> 
> http://slil.ru/23204490

 

Мда... не фонтан...

Мне лично такого не надо...

Сглаживания вообще не видно.

----------

## f0rk

А у тебя что за шрифты стоят?

----------

## lefsha

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> А у тебя что за шрифты стоят?

 

Стандартные - только сглаживание включено.

Выглядит по крайней мере лучше чем в виндах.

Работает на всех сайтах и программах.

----------

## f0rk

Странно...

Просто в том то и дело, что у меня стандартные шрифты даже со сглаживанием выглядят убожески...

----------

## lefsha

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> Странно...
> 
> Просто в том то и дело, что у меня стандартные шрифты даже со сглаживанием выглядят убожески...

 

Читай тут и все будет: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts

----------

## ZByte

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *f0rk wrote:*   А у тебя что за шрифты стоят? 
> 
> Стандартные - только сглаживание включено.
> 
> Выглядит по крайней мере лучше чем в виндах.
> ...

 

Странное дело, впервые соглашусь с lefsha. Тоже стоят вполне стандартые шрифты и тоже всё выглядит всё на порядки лучше чем в винде. MS вроде как только в висте сделал нормальное сглаживание, во всяком случае в ранних бетах шрифтики не плохо выглядели.

----------

## f0rk

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *f0rk wrote:*   Странно...
> 
> Просто в том то и дело, что у меня стандартные шрифты даже со сглаживанием выглядят убожески... 
> 
> Читай тут и все будет: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts

 

Спасибо! Шрифты действительно стали лучше.

В этой статье включение BCI как раз их одих пунктов...

Но всего остально я не делал...

----------

## f0rk

А еще кстати, заметил, что baghira влияет на шрифты...

Причем не самым лучшим образом.  :Smile: 

----------

